# Massey Ferguson 85 Govenor Rods



## sheps1486 (Dec 5, 2011)

Just curious to see if anyone knows how to set the govenor rods on a Massey Ferguson 1960 Model 85??? Any help will be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G,day sheps 
I have a service manual that gives all the information you need ,Is the tractor Petrol or lp gas?
Let me know and I will post the relevant pages from the service manual .
I will be away for two weeks but will do it when I get back .
regards 
Hutch.


----------

